# Steven Seagal and wing chun?



## 2maz (Nov 3, 2002)

Does Steven Seagals punches in his movies relate to wing chun? The are for sure not coming from aikido.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 3, 2002)

if memory serves me, he uses alot of open palm strikes, right? i think its more of a karate type influence?:idunno:


----------



## 2maz (Nov 3, 2002)

The ones that spring to my mind, are the straight chainpunches with clenched fists. At least that's what I think he does.

Hm.. perhaps it's time to get to the video store and dig into the old seagal movie archives ...


----------



## celtic bhoy (Nov 3, 2002)

According to a Steven Seagal website, the man in question has in actual fact studied Wing Chun. Your eyes were not deceiving you.

Best Regards


----------



## jongman (Nov 3, 2002)

I heard that Randy Williams was bodyguarding for Steven Seagal for a while there and this influenced his movies a little. You can see a lot of wing chun in 'Glimmer Man'.
I don't know how true this is...


----------



## tmanifold (Nov 7, 2002)

His punches in his earlier movies were modified aikido punches. In aikido the punch comes from the hip ala karate but it starts with a vertical fist and ends with a vertical fist. Alot of his "chain punches (think rehab scenes on the Makiwara in Hard to Kill) were Aikido punches delivered really fast. However, in his later movies he moved away from the aikido moves and more in to striking. It is interesting to note that Seagal fights very linear. Even his turning techniques are more like stepping forward and pivoting than the wide circles of more mainstream aikido.

Tony


----------



## bob919 (Jan 4, 2003)

all his films are sped up and so unbelievibly fake looking made to mak him look unstoppable in real life he couldn't take out 10 attackers in 20 secs could he


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bob919 _
> *all his films are sped up and so unbelievibly fake looking made to mak him look unstoppable in real life he couldn't take out 10 attackers in 20 secs could he *



Not sure, but his documentary/film on himself was certainly interesting. He is definitely legitemate. I don't know how often he trains or studies now, but back in the day he could definitely flow(if that's what they call it in Aikido) and was a hard nose instructor.

jb:asian:


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 23, 2009)

Chainpunching
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiOs4z8rUNY

I still say he mixes WT with Aikido. 
Into the Sun total WT at 3:00 minutes. Chi Sau IS battle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w1-F-sjXPs

I see heel kick, chainpunching and palm strike to the body.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCeIppGPe-g

I see wu sau and man sau at 40 seconds....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqAiU5m34Bg

What's all this closequarters striking? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisXGMM6hBw


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool badass video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv4f6xH-OwM&feature=related

Old Seagal vid(don't know why it says Wing Tsun in the begining tho):




 
Old Seagal vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu7aauJuQHY&feature=related


----------



## seasoned (Jan 23, 2009)

What's all this closequarters striking? 
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisXGMM6hBw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisXGMM6hBw[/URL][/quote]

I think it is called hammer ryu. Only kidding.  You are right with the w/c.
Seagal is awesome.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Si-Je and Eru-Ilúvatar. Seagal is awesome.


----------

